# Go! Natural



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard or used this food before? Our store just started carrying it and I bought some for Abbie.She is very high energy.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein (min) 24% 
Available in 1.5lb, 8lb,
and 30lb bags
Crude Fat (min) 14%
Crude Fiber (max) 3.5%
Moisture (max) 10%
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 4.5%
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.61%
*Glucosamine (min) 460 mg/kg
*Chondroitin (min) 370 mg/kg
Ash (max) 7%
Vitamin E (min) 200IU/kg

*not recognized as an essential nutrient by the A.A.F.C.O. dog food nutrient profile

INGREDIENTS:

Chicken Meal, Chicken, Whole Brown Rice, Whole White Rice, Oatmeal, Sunflower Oil, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols (vit. E), Salmon Meal, Dried Whole Potatoes, Rice Bran, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Whole Apples, Dried Whole Carrots, Flax, Ginger, Alfalfa, Beta Carotene, Dried Whole Cranberries, Kelp, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Inulin, Yeast Culture, Lysine, Garlic, Dried Whole Eggs, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Ascorbic Acid (vit. C), Vitamin A Acetate, Cholecalciferol (vit. D3), dl alphatocopherol acetate (vit. E), Ferrous Sulfate, *Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, *Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, *Manganese Proteinate, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (vit. B6), Folic Acid, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin K, Vitamin B12.

*these items are chelated minerals


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have always seen it at our local food store. I've never tried it though.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's the name Go! Natural?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Debles said:


> That's the name Go! Natural?


Yes..... there web site is www.petcurean.com I brought home a sample bag and the dogs loved it.....They have different flavors to.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen and bought the food but never found it high enough in protein for my guys.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I sold it for a few years but they were involved in a massive re-call a few years back. I'll see if I can find the links.

Edited to add these links...(there's more if you search for them):

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/CVM_Updates/petcureanrc.htm

http://fabulousfelinesandfidos.yuku.com/topic/860/t/Go-Natural-Pet-Food-recall.html

http://www.caninecushings.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-235.html


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

I feed my dogs Go Natural grain free....my dogs love it and the coat is shiny.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

kwhit said:


> I sold it for a few years but they were involved in a massive re-call a few years back. I'll see if I can find the links.
> 
> Edited to add these links...(there's more if you search for them):
> 
> ...


I believe the last recall was in 2004 when the kibble was manufactured in texas. Now, Petcurean (a Canadian company) contracts with Elmira Pet Products in Canada to make its kibble.

My dogs have eaten Go Natural Grain Free Endurance (since renamed) and done well on it in the past. All the formulas seem to have a lot of ingredients so I don't think it would the first choice for dogs with sensitive digestive systems.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a very expensive yet very average food. This food runs well over $2lb and its worth $1lb. Seriously.

You can have 44lbs of world class Dr. Tim's Pursuit, 30/20 (GO is a 24/14) shipped tax and gas free for $1.5lb from Pet Flow and you will feed 25-30% less. 

Or you can probably buy Precise Foundation locally in a 40lb for less than $1lb.

Or Fromm Gold for about $1.25lb

Or you can have Annamaet Encore shipped by PFD for $1.25lb, or world class 32/20 Ultra for $1.50lb.

Petcurian foods are some of the most overpriced diets on the market.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> This is a very expensive yet very average food. This food runs well over $2lb and its worth $1lb. Seriously.
> 
> You can have 44lbs of world class Dr. Tim's Pursuit, 30/20 (GO is a 24/14) shipped tax and gas free for $1.5lb from Pet Flow and you will feed 25-30% less.
> 
> ...


In your opinion its only worth $1 a pound. Also according to "Dr Tims" website you would need to feed about 4 cups a day for a 60lb dog...for GO Natural its 2-3 cups for a 60lb active dog and less for not so active 60lb dog


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> In your opinion its only worth $1 a pound. Also according to "Dr Tims" website you would need to feed about 4 cups a day for a 60lb dog...for GO Natural its 2-3 cups for a 60lb active dog and less for not so active 60lb dog


Lincoln, the guidance on Pursuit is for highly active dogs, hunting dogs, agility dogs not pets. Pursuit is a 30% protein, 20% fat food with only about 25% of calories from carbohydrates. A normal Golden should do fine on 2 cups of that stuff. Lean and hard. I know trial pointers at 75lbs on 3 cups a day training 5 days a week.

Go is a 24/14 food like any other on the shelves but cost 2 -3 times more for just a marketing gimmick with a nice website. It has about 3800 cals per KG just an average food no more no less. 50% of calories from carbohydrates.

Pursuit is in the "performance grade" class. No comparison at all.

Go is a $1lb food, that is it. No better than good old Canidae Chicken & Rice.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

You still havent listed your credentials after a few people on this forum asked for them in another thread. Were still waiting....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How many calories in a cup? A 65 pound dog should get 650 calories per day meaning that the calorie count should be at or below 325 per cup. Penny has always needed that much food in order to be satisfied. And, high protein works best for her in that regard.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> You still havent listed your credentials after a few people on this forum asked for them in another thread. Were still waiting....


None of your business to be quite honest.....but based on what I recommend I run in pro circles. I only use products from companies with demonstrated experience with dogs, not marketing gimmicks.

The average consumer just gets ripped-off because they come on places like here and people like you think they know what the are talking about because they read things on click sites.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> How many calories in a cup? A 65 pound dog should get 650 calories per day meaning that the calorie count should be at or below 325 per cup. Penny has always needed that much food in order to be satisfied. And, high protein works best for her in that regard.


Dr. Tims Pursuit 30/20 is close to 500. His Kinesis 26/16 is 415 because the fat is much lower.

Either food is excellent, as are the others I mentioned.

The "by cup" method is not the best way to view it because kibble size can throw the comparison off.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh dear, so sorry for the confusion but I was asking Maggie's Mom.



WasChampionFan said:


> Dr. Tims Pursuit 30/20 is close to 500. His Kinesis 26/16 is 415 because the fat is much lower.
> 
> Either food is excellent, as are the others I mentioned.
> 
> The "by cup" method is not the best way to view it because kibble size can throw the comparison off.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> How many calories in a cup? A 65 pound dog should get 650 calories per day meaning that the calorie count should be at or below 325 per cup. Penny has always needed that much food in order to be satisfied. And, high protein works best for her in that regard.


 
The 10 cals per pound idea is actually for weight loss or a dog with very slow metabolism. Most dogs to maintain weight need considerably more. And just like humans, dogs vary in calories need daily. Our crew is a good example. If Penny ate the cals that Maggie does, she'd look like a Macy's balloon. Maggie, to maintain her weight at 65 lbs, needs right around 1200 cals/day, Penny more like 900-1000.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> None of your business to be quite honest.....but based on what I recommend I run in pro circles. I only use products from companies with demonstrated experience with dogs, not marketing gimmicks.
> 
> The average consumer just gets ripped-off because they come on places like here and people like you think they know what the are talking about because they read things on click sites.


So basically your saying the people on this forum are stupid. Well, I have had a lot of help from people on this forum with my dog and I sure as heck dont think they dont know anything solely on the fact they research things online. 

Whoopie!!! A guy who feeds his whole kennel his dog food is considered someone with experience. I think not. I dont feel I am being ripped off. 

You come here giving the impression you know everything, recommending foods and bashing others choices to feed certain foods...of course people here will ask you what background you have that makes you spout the things you do. 

You want to know what I think about Annamaet? Nothing..because IMO I think Champion is a whole lot better. I let the food speak for itself. Purina did nothing for my dog, Acana has made him not itch...im sold on Acana and will not be going back to a food that made mine itch simply because you think its a better food.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry for the mis-statement. Our Penny has ALWAYS needed to lose weight and gains if we go over 650. Right now she's @ 68 pounds. Gained 3 because we let down our guard on treats/biscuits. And she DOES get hungry. About once a week she needs an extra meal...just keeps harassing me until I feed her. Once I do, she's fine and content.



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The 10 cals per pound idea is actually for weight loss or a dog with very slow metabolism. Most dogs to maintain weight need considerably more. And just like humans, dogs vary in calories need daily. Our crew is a good example. If Penny ate the cals that Maggie does, she'd look like a Macy's balloon. Maggie, to maintain her weight at 65 lbs, needs right around 1200 cals/day, Penny more like 900-1000.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Sorry for the mis-statement. Our Penny has ALWAYS needed to lose weight and gains if we go over 650. Right now she's @ 68 pounds. Gained 3 because we let down our guard on treats/biscuits. And she DOES get hungry. About once a week she needs an extra meal...just keeps harassing me until I feed her. Once I do, she's fine and content.


 

You may try adding some frozen green beans ( no sodium ) to her meals. They provide lots of filling fiber with few calories.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This rude post was uncalled for. When a poster makes hard and fast statements they way you do, it's only natural to ask if you have expertise, what credentials you have or if you're just giving your own opinions based on personal preferance rather than facts. When you believe your opinions are our 'business' then you have an obligation to reveal your credentials, if any. Lincoln 16 is right to ask about them.



WasChampionFan said:


> None of your business to be quite honest.....but based on what I recommend I run in pro circles. I only use products from companies with demonstrated experience with dogs, not marketing gimmicks.
> 
> The average consumer just gets ripped-off because they come on places like here and people like you think they know what the are talking about because they read things on click sites.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I disagree, I don't ask other people private information. Lincoln makes recommendations based on marketing not on factual comparisons. Lincoln should actually listen more than he or she talks because there is clearly not much expertise there, just label reading.

By the way, I said before I only use products made by companies and people with a demonstrated expertise.

Here is video of Dr. Tim Hunt presenting at a national conference in Norway:






If people choose to spend what they spend on products from marketing companies like Champion, Petcurian, The Honest Kitchen and others well that is their choice. I just want them to know they are just getting ripped off. Facts not fiction. When Lincoln can show me that the nutritionist at Champion has the pedigree that Robert Downey and Tim Hunt have then I will give him or her a listen, until then I wont.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Gotta tell you I reported your last post. It is against forum policy to get personal and call people out by name. We all have our own opinions (even you) and you don't get to belittle any other forum member for theirs.

Manners are required here regardless of a poster's passion for a topic.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh please, did that poster also violate the rules by calling me a Troll?

If you look at the thread it is quite obvious that poster just likes to incite. My response was factual not opinionated.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok time to end all this bickering now !! If members can not post and reply kindly to each other than move on to other threads that you can. If this keeps up this post will be closed and further action will be taken with any rude members.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Oh please, did that poster also violate the rules by calling me a Troll?
> 
> If you look at the thread it is quite obvious that poster just likes to incite. My response was factual not opinionated.



You held a condescending attitude well before I called you a troll. If someone comes to a dog forum, doesnt introduce him/herself, starts bashing Champion pet Foods and calling anyone who challenges it uneducated and the whole 9 yards...what do you expect us to think especially with the user name you have chosen...just sayin'

Also, anyone can examine a dog. Anyone...I dont really care who Tim Hunt is, how he examines dogs etc. I look at the label when choosing my pets food as many others dog. If Tim Hut added corn, wheat and soy into his foods and basically made them to the degree of lets say a really cheap grocery store brand you would more then likely still be saying its great simply because Tim Hunt made it. Every dog is different, every dog has foods where it doesnt do well and it does and I will not feed my dog a food he doesnt do well on solely because some guy Tim Hunt makes it.

About your comment about how I should just not talk and listen. I dont know you, know your credentials so I do not have to bow down and listen to you bauck at me. It may not be any of my business but there are 2 veterinarians on this forum who have let people know they are vets....I tend to take something they say a bit more seriously then someone going around pretending to be a vet and saying "Oh its none of your business my education/credentials". I make recommendations based on what I have fed, seen other dogs fed, erad up online. This goes for both medical and food advice...but I not a vet. 

Anything else I want to say will just get me banned so I will just end it at that


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> I disagree, I don't ask other people private information. Lincoln makes recommendations based on marketing not on factual comparisons. Lincoln should actually listen more than he or she talks because there is clearly not much expertise there, just label reading.
> 
> By the way, I said before I only use products made by companies and people with a demonstrated expertise.
> 
> ...


For discussion purposes, let's agree that Robert Downey and Tim Hunt are pre-eminent nutritionists who are exceedingly more qualified than anyone at Champion. Also, let's agree that Champion foods are way over-priced. With those items out of the way, let's just look at the quality of the food. Looking at the label, I can't differentiate Orijen, Dr Tim's, Annamaet, Fromm, etc. Perhaps, some companies have better manufacturing processes or better quality control processes or more stringent raw materials specifications but I have no way of knowing any of that. I can certainly look at the label of Ol' Roy and know it is rotgut compared to premium brands. But when I start comparing premium brands, they all look alike. They don't use synthetic Vit K or preserve with ethoxyquin. All of them seem to understand what should be in a premium dog food and put it in there. It you say buy Brand X because it is just as good as Brand Y but costs 50% less, that makes sense. But, tell me why Brand X is just as good. If you tell me that you should buy Brand X because the owner of the company is a world famous nutritionist, I would like to know how the owner's expertise translates into better food. Does the owner have some proprietary information and/or secret ingrediants? I have read enough to know that many of the key dog food quality parameters are not well understood and there often is not concensus. A good example is the Omega 6/Omega 3 ration. You can't really say Brand X is better than Brand Y based on this ratio because there is not general agreement about what the optimum ratio should be.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is another nice chicken kibble for an adult golden:

VéRUS All Natural Holistic Pet Foods - VeRUS Life Advantage Chicken Meal, Oats And Brown Rice Formula Dry Dog Food

$1.25lb


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

artbuc said:


> For discussion purposes, let's agree that Robert Downey and Tim Hunt are pre-eminent nutritionists who are exceedingly more qualified than anyone at Champion. Also, let's agree that Champion foods are way over-priced. With those items out of the way, let's just look at the quality of the food. Looking at the label, I can't differentiate Orijen, Dr Tim's, Annamaet, Fromm, etc. Perhaps, some companies have better manufacturing processes or better quality control processes or more stringent raw materials specifications but I have no way of knowing any of that. I can certainly look at the label of Ol' Roy and know it is rotgut compared to premium brands. But when I start comparing premium brands, they all look alike. They don't use synthetic Vit K or preserve with ethoxyquin. All of them seem to understand what should be in a premium dog food and put it in there. It you say buy Brand X because it is just as good as Brand Y but costs 50% less, that makes sense. But, tell me why Brand X is just as good. If you tell me that you should buy Brand X because the owner of the company is a world famous nutritionist, I would like to know how the owner's expertise translates into better food. Does the owner have some proprietary information and/or secret ingrediants? I have read enough to know that many of the key dog food quality parameters are not well understood and there often is not concensus. A good example is the Omega 6/Omega 3 ration. You can't really say Brand X is better than Brand Y based on this ratio because there is not general agreement about what the optimum ratio should be.


Art, of course the owners expertise translates into the food. Why would you buy food from someone that doesn't know anything about nutrition? Does that makes sense?

Let me put it another way, if you go to high level performance events you will never see any of the diets people gush over here. I go to them I know. If you go to the short distance races in New England you will see the foods I mentioned, particularly Annamaet Ultra. If you go to hunt trials you will see the foods I mentioned plus Euk, Pro Plan, Native, Eagle, etc.

You will never see Go being fed to these dogs. Never.

I will tell you three reasons why Annamaet & Dr. Tim's are better, 1) The vitamins used are the best around and both companies have a proprietary blend 2) The foods go through a two-step cooking process that can only be done on a low production basis. Both of these foods use the same process because they are made in the same place. 3) Because they are smaller brands the quality of each ingredients is much better. Really no company can produce high protein formulas with ash this low.

And neither are that expensive, which is great. I really can't imagine why anyone with a large breed dog like a Golden would buy Go in a 25lb bag for close to $60, for just an average 24/14 food. Its all marketing.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> I really can't imagine why anyone with a large breed dog like a Golden would buy Go in a 25lb bag for close to $60, for just an average 24/14 food. Its all marketing.


I dont buy GO but I pay $68.99 for a 28lb bag of Acana. We do not have Annamaet or w/e the heck its called here. To ship it would cost a fortune from freight charges and also because I dont like to play musical foods with my dog. Dog food companies advertise and market just like any other business does like Vets. There are things vets push that maybe arent as good as they claim it to be but they push it for marketing purposes. 

My dog is doing good on Acana and I cannot think of one reason to switch him off it other then your opinion that Annamaet is better. Thats not a good enough reason


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I missed this one.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I missed this one.


You didnt miss anything new


----------

